# Spirit Wear Swap Shop



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2016)

Tis the season to scrape the sticker off of your Denali and get your self a new sweatshirt, visor and face paint.
If you've got tshirts, sweatshirts, EZ Ups or Backpacks that you won't be needing any longer, post what you've got here.
If you are looking for a new sweatshirt, EZ Up, cowbell or custom vuvuzela, post what you need.

(Just don't let the clubs know you are doing this.  They fund their annual coaches dinner from the sale of blingy tank tops to the So Cal Soccer moms).


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 13, 2016)

You forgot socks and uniform items. Please post affiliate gear, backpacks and sizes. We will meet off the 5 for a swap


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 13, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Tis the season to scrape the sticker off of your Denali and get your self a new sweatshirt, visor and face paint.
> If you've got tshirts, sweatshirts, EZ Ups or Backpacks that you won't be needing any longer, post what you've got here.
> If you are looking for a new sweatshirt, EZ Up, cowbell or custom vuvuzela, post what you need.
> 
> (Just don't let the clubs know you are doing this.  They fund their annual coaches dinner from the sale of blingy tank tops to the So Cal Soccer moms).


I am not sure if I should be offended; I have a Denali.  And a club sticker on the back.


----------



## Sped (Dec 13, 2016)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I am not sure if I should be offended; I have a Denali.  And a club sticker on the back.


But will you be scraping that club sticker off is the question!


----------



## outside! (Dec 13, 2016)

Sped said:


> But will you be scraping that club sticker off is the question!


I have found it best to leave the old club stickers and put the new one next to it. It sends a subtle message to the DOC that you are not afraid to look around. If I had gotten free stickers from every club my kids had played at, I would have quite the collection.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2016)

With all of the coach swapping, people should get a sticker with their coaches face on it.


----------



## 2keepersandadefender (Dec 13, 2016)

This is, by far, the most useful thread!!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 14, 2016)

outside! said:


> I have found it best to leave the old club stickers and put the new one next to it. It sends a subtle message to the DOC that you are not afraid to look around. If I had gotten free stickers from every club my kids had played at, I would have quite the collection.


But how anyone would know which one is recent?


----------



## younothat (Dec 14, 2016)

Donate or participate in giving back your used soccer stuff.    Bunch of organizations that do this such as:
https://ussoccerfoundation.org/programs/passback

Respect:


----------



## outside! (Dec 14, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> But how anyone would know which one is recent?


The most recent sticker is in the best shape and the oldest is almost falling off.


----------



## outside! (Dec 14, 2016)

younothat said:


> Donate or participate in giving back your used soccer stuff.    Bunch of organizations that do this such as:
> https://ussoccerfoundation.org/programs/passback


While these organizations are a great idea, my kids use their gear to the point where it is unusable and needs to be replaced. Nobody wants blown out cleats that smell like a comet. I would guess that the best contributors are rec leagues.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2016)

outside! said:


> While these organizations are a great idea, my kids use their gear to the point where it is unusable and needs to be replaced. Nobody wants blown out cleats that smell like a comet. I would guess that the best contributors are rec leagues.


Keeper jerseys that are now too small.  Not gloves - the dog won't even chew old keeper gloves.

I think there should also be one day a year when you call the number written on the ball you found in the parking lot or the bushes behind the goal. If no one answers, you get to keep it.  If you don't call, it's stealing.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Keeper jerseys that are now too small.  Not gloves - the dog won't even chew old keeper gloves.
> 
> I think there should also be one day a year when you call the number written on the ball you found in the parking lot or the bushes behind the goal. If no one answers, you get to keep it.  If you don't call, it's stealing.


We usually end up about plus-1 in the ball category. We lose a few and find a few each year.  I had one from over a year ago turn up last year.  Guy said "hey, I think I found your ball in the bushes last week."  Yep, it was ours.
And who are these landscape designers that put thick bushes with thorns around a soccer field?


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2016)

timbuck said:


> We usually end up about plus-1 in the ball category. We lose a few and find a few each year.  I had one from over a year ago turn up last year.  Guy said "hey, I think I found your ball in the bushes last week."  Yep, it was ours.
> And who are these landscape designers that put thick bushes with thorns around a soccer field?


I bought 2 expensive balls in my soccer-parenting career.  The first is still (I am sure) in a patch of those thorns somewhere in Capistrano.  The other was last seen headed south in the San Bernardino wind tunnel fields.  By the time our game was over and we went looking for it - gone forever.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got an LL Bean red fleece vest with "Strikers FC" in block letters on the front, as well as a Pebble Beach white men's pullover with the Strikers FC shield on the front, and a diagonal "Strikers FC" on the left rear shoulder, and a white polo with an Irvine Strikers shield on the front. All are size XXL. All are in great shape, and have always been drycleaned. PM me if you are interested and I will send photos. First $40 takes all 3.


----------

